# what movie did you watch today?



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i watched A Christmas story we call it shoot your eye put kid~!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

District 9


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't even turned on my tv today .... but I love that movie !!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Christmas Vacation


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

is christmas story the one with the kid that gets that BB gun?? if so that is funny


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We just watched Elf. Will Ferral all the way.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> is christmas story the one with the kid that gets that BB gun?? if so that is funny


yes that is the movie i love it!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I've only watched sportscenter...I love that movie a christmas story its a clasic..YOU"LL SHOOOOOOT UR EYE OUTT!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

We went on a date and watched Avatar! It was great, GREAT! I recommend you all go see it, and the 3D is really well done as well


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Just getting ready to watch 'How the Grinch Stole Christmas'.
...have watched 'A Christmas Story' 4 times this season!!!
- Sara


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> We went on a date and watched Avatar! It was great, GREAT! I recommend you all go see it, and the 3D is really well done as well


We watched it a few days ago I loved it too, great movie.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Wanted to see District 9, but ended up watching Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince. I would have rather seen District 9


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> is christmas story the one with the kid that gets that BB gun?? if so that is funny


"you'll shoot your eye out"... Classic


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> We went on a date and watched Avatar! It was great, GREAT! I recommend you all go see it, and the 3D is really well done as well


do you know what?..... my brother loves AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:goodpost:

:rofl:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

tablerock said:


> Just getting ready to watch 'How the Grinch Stole Christmas'.
> ...have watched 'A Christmas Story' 4 times this season!!!
> - Sara


i like that movie!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

cloudy with a chance of meatballs ..................my son loves this movie


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Inglorious Bastards. Loved it.


----------



## Trav0 (Sep 23, 2009)

NesOne said:


> District 9


me2.... great movie


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

*24 hours of A Christmas Story is on TBS tomorrow can't wait. I always seem to turn to the movie at the same spot everytime LOL*


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Been watching movies like crazy, we saw Inglorious Basterds, The Hangover, and Avatar this week. I loved The Hangover (didnt expect to, I thought it was a meathead movie like frat boys crushing cans on their heads), and liked the other 2, but I was disappointed. Let's just say Inglorious Basterds is no Pulp Fiction, and Avatar was good but very predictable. 

I have also taken a liking to the show Leverage, so I have been watching that as well. I also caught a bunch of sappy Hallmark Christmas movies, and the classics-A Christmas Story, Miracle on 34th St, Christmas Vacation, etc. I have been cooking like crazy, so lots of time to watch tv lol. When we hang with my brother, as we have all week, we always watch Grandma's Boy, Step Brothers, and of course The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Inglorious Bastards. Loved it.


That movie was killer I just saw it the other day.:roll:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Just watched District 9, thinking of going to see Avatar in IMAX 3D


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Funny People. Really enjoyed it, I loved Sandlers char, it almost had a deep dark side to it and I think him and Seth both played off of each other really well.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Funny People. Really enjoyed it, I loved Sandlers char, it almost had a deep dark side to it and I think him and Seth both played off of each other really well.


I thought it was an awesome movie. I wonder if thats how Sandler is in real life.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have been watching lots of DVD's lately. We watched Only the Strong yesterday plus Roadhouse both lder but good Movies. Also the Dikes of Hazard. Vendetta loves this show. We got soem of the standard christmas movies. How the Ginch Stole Christmas ( Jim Carrey). Prancer, Mircle On 34th St.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Czar said:


> I've only watched sportscenter...I love that movie a christmas story its a clasic..YOU"LL SHOOOOOOT UR EYE OUTT!


lmao I love that one!
That was our main joke at Christmas. My grandma got my lil cousin a BBgun...only 7
kid is a uncontrolable little thing. Now he just learned how to punch and has a BB gun....EVERY BODY RUUUUUUUUUN!!!


----------

